# Question - NCEES Structural sample questions & solutions



## J.Walker (Feb 1, 2014)

I am a structural engineer on the very long road of preparing for the 16 hour exam. I have worked through most all of the NCEES Structural sample problems and have run into a few questions along the way. Some of my questions are probably simple, for instance:

Problem 125 - Why is the As = (10)(1.00) instead of (10)(1.128), for the (10) #9 bars??

Maybe there is some basic, fundamental thing that I am missing.


----------



## civilized_naah (Feb 1, 2014)

No. 9 bars have DIAMETER = 1.128 in, AREA = 1.0 in^2


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you! I was tired after a few too many study hours in a row. Sometimes it's best to walk away for awhile.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 4, 2014)

civilized_naah said:


> No. 9 bars have DIAMETER = 1.128 in, AREA = 1.0 in^2




Don't feel bad, I've done the exact same thing myself. Definitely time to take a break it seems. Come back to everything after a week off, you still have plenty of time to study. This is good practice as it's little time wasters like this that can really screw you over on the exam. Time management for the 2nd half of the day is very important.


----------

